# Gerbil Eye Problem



## kasaare (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi everyone .

I work at a pet store, and I'm trying to find out if I can do anything for a sick gerbil we have. He spends all day with his eyes closed, and in the mornings if you open his eyes, he has almost a "bubble" of red/pinkish pus that comes out of both eyes. The woman who takes care of the small furries wipes the eyes out and applies some antibiotic cream (like a generic neosporin :cursing. The goop dosen't seem to come out of the eyes, its just when you open it it's all under the eyelids. If you've ever seen "cherry eye" in dogs, this is what it sort of looks like, only its goop. The store won't take the small furries to the vet, unfortunately, if management is notified they will "take care of" them (not illegal here, unfortunately). Just wondering if anyone knew what this was, if there is anything I can find to do for him. I know it's a terrible situation and I echo all your complaints, but rather than bitch about the store would rather find a solution to his problem. 

Oh, he was changed from shavings to shredded paper bedding after this started, so it shouldn't be the bedding that is causing problems. I'm not sure how old he is or how long he has been there (I'm not in the department specifically...just feed/clean once in a while).


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

kasaare said:


> Hi everyone .
> 
> I work at a pet store, and I'm trying to find out if I can do anything for a sick gerbil we have. He spends all day with his eyes closed, and in the mornings if you open his eyes, he has almost a "bubble" of red/pinkish pus that comes out of both eyes. The woman who takes care of the small furries wipes the eyes out and applies some antibiotic cream (like a generic neosporin :cursing. The goop dosen't seem to come out of the eyes, its just when you open it it's all under the eyelids. If you've ever seen "cherry eye" in dogs, this is what it sort of looks like, only its goop. The store won't take the small furries to the vet, unfortunately, if management is notified they will "take care of" them (not illegal here, unfortunately). Just wondering if anyone knew what this was, if there is anything I can find to do for him. I know it's a terrible situation and I echo all your complaints, but rather than bitch about the store would rather find a solution to his problem.
> 
> Oh, he was changed from shavings to shredded paper bedding after this started, so it shouldn't be the bedding that is causing problems. I'm not sure how old he is or how long he has been there (I'm not in the department specifically...just feed/clean once in a while).


It might be worth calling a vet out. Its not fair on the animal and as a pet store you have responsibility to the animals you are caring for. It also needs to be treated before he getc given a home and also to make sure that the people who do take him home are aware of the previous problem. I say this as i brought two gorgeous rats home two weeks ago only to find out that one has a weak back leg and i wasnt told.

My advice is to call a vet out for the animals sake, and also so he can get a home qiicker


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Report the store to your local animal welfare society. The store has a duty of care to its animals.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

The gerbil could have a deep seated infection or it could have ingrowing eyelashes. Whatever is wrong with it, the pet shop owner has a duty of care under the Animal Welfare Act and if they are choosing to stock animals to sell then I am afraid that some of their profit may have be forfeited to make this little one comfortable.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It sounds like conjuctivitus (sp) that's been left for too long  Poor little thing is probably in pain and a great deal of discomfort 

If your store refuses to take him or any other animal to the vet when needed, they are breaking the rules and can face police action. That's a shop i certainly wouldn't ever visit :cursing:


----------



## kasaare (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. If there was any way I could report this without hurting myself, I would. This gerbil is only seen by employees, they would pretty much know it was me reporting them. I cannot afford to lose the job. I'm actually in the US, not the UK, so our laws regarding pet store animals are minimal. 

What would be a preferable treatment...antibiotic eye ointment (prescription strength) or oral antibiotics? I may be able to get my hands on whatever is recommended.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Could you speak to a vet and explain the symptoms without taking the Gerbil in? They might be able to help that way?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

A vet would need to see the gerbil before administering the correct treatment.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Marcia said:


> A vet would need to see the gerbil before administering the correct treatment.


I thought that would be the case but thought it was worth suggesting anyway given that the states have fewer laws where animal husbandry was concerned.


----------

